# body kit for 2004 sentra ser spec-v



## gearhead665 (Jan 31, 2005)

can anyone tell me where to find a body kit for my 2004 sentra se-r spec-v. Or any other mods. Got money to spend and it all goes to my car.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

gearhead665 said:


> can anyone tell me where to find a body kit for my 2004 sentra se-r spec-v. Or any other mods. Got money to spend and it all goes to my car.


search any bodykit site...
www.extremedimensions.com
www.bodykits.com
www.**************.com
and try a search on this forum too, this has been asked before.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

gearhead665 said:


> can anyone tell me where to find a body kit for my 2004 sentra se-r spec-v. Or any other mods. Got money to spend and it all goes to my car.


i would buy it from ebay u will save alot of money for other sh#t for ur car :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

dont do that, the quality is questionable and then you would have to spend alot more just to get it to fit so you end up paying more for the ebay one in the long run unless you get lucky


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

91sentra said:


> dont do that, the quality is questionable and then you would have to spend alot more just to get it to fit so you end up paying more for the ebay one in the long run unless you get lucky


well its like that if u buy any fiberglass bodykit a friend of mine has a speed shop he says all fiberglass bodykits never come out the same because its made in a mold like a boat every one is going 2 have 2 be cumtumed a little so have a body shop put it on so what ur saying is not true but if u dont want fiberglass then i dunno


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Uhm, there are no body kits for the 04 spec v. Only for 2002-2003 models.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Psch91 said:


> Uhm, there are no body kits for the 04 spec v. Only for 2002-2003 models.


no its 00-04 all models of sentras the front of all the model are the same size


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

nismoboy93 said:


> no its 00-04 all models of sentras the front of all the model are the same size


04/05 sentra spec v










2002/2003 sentra










Need I continue? Dont look the same to me. Dont look at the dates on the sites, they dont know jack shit a lot of times.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Psch91 said:


> 04/05 sentra spec v
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea ur right the headlights do look smaller and the grill might be a little bigger


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

nismoboy93 said:


> yea ur right the headlights do look smaller and the grill might be a little bigger


If you wanted to convert an 04 to 03, you need the bumper, grill, lights, hood. And then some custom work.

The bumper wont work across all sentras.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow the 05 front is fugly..That big silver thing in the middle and removing it sure wont help because then youll have a big grill on that little car.. Lately i think nissans apperance people are smoking crack..except for the 350z and a few other models...Also why would you want to rice out a perfectly good car with an overdone body kit? At most add a nice lip :thumbup:


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

91sentra said:


> dont do that, the quality is questionable and then you would have to spend alot more just to get it to fit so you end up paying more for the ebay one in the long run unless you get lucky


I agree... dont buy from ebay...your just gonna get busted up kits


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Any body kit site that lists the 00-04 for the SE-R probably is not a very good dealer. Right now, I would check the lip they have available on B15Sentra.net. You could get a custom fabricated kit but personally, Ide put the money to performance to go vroooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

gearhead665 said:


> can anyone tell me where to find a body kit for my 2004 sentra se-r spec-v. Or any other mods. Got money to spend and it all goes to my car.


all my money goes into the same exact place


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

T200Sx said:


> Wow the 05 front is fugly..That big silver thing in the middle and removing it sure wont help because then youll have a big grill on that little car.. Lately i think nissans apperance people are smoking crack..except for the 350z and a few other models...Also why would you want to rice out a perfectly good car with an overdone body kit? At most add a nice lip :thumbup:


Its called the "bucktooth" and yes, the 02/03 models look a lot better. Some people have done a custom grill and I personally think this one looks pretty nice, not too big like you mentioned.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah it aint as bad as I thought it'd be..Still want a 02/03 tho :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think everyone will agree this is done very nicely 
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=80384


----------

